# طريقة صناعة الصابون



## السحر المضئ (10 مارس 2011)

طريقة صناعة الصابون :

يعتبر الصابون السائل من الصناعات المنتشرة في كل بلاد العالم وهذا لكثرة استخدامه
وسنركز الآن على الصابون من أجل الاستخدام المنزلي لغسيل الاواني و الأطباق وليس الصابون الخاص بالسيارات و الهاند كلينر وغير هذا، لأنها بالطبع تختلف اختلافا كليا في تركيباتها
الطريقة الأولى:
المكونات: حمض السلفونيك – صودا كاوية – ماء
الطريقة لعمل برميل سعة 120 لتر:
1- نحضر برميل سعة 120 لتر و نضع فيه حوالي 100 لتر من الماء العادي
2- نضيف كميه من السلفونيك إلى الماء تقدر بحوالي 14 كيلو جرام إلى 100 لتر من الماء و نقلب جيدا لمدة حوالي من 15 : 30 دقيقه
ملاحظة هامة: تكون جودة الصابون بقدر كمية حمض السلفونيك الموضوعه فيه، وكلما زادت كمية السلفونيك كلما كان الصابون السائل ثقيل القوام وذو لزوجة عاليه ورغوه كبيره في هذه الطريقه بالذات
يوجد أناس يضعون 10 كيلو سلفونك لكل 100 لتر ماء- وفي هذه الحاله سيكون الصابون السائل خفيف
اما إن وضعت كميه تقدر بحوالي 14 : 17 كيلو من السلفونيك على الماء فستكون النتيجة ممتازة و تحصل على صابون ذو قوام ممتاز
3- بعد التقليب الجيد نتركه حوالي ساعتان أو ثلاثه و نعيد تقليبه مره أخرى، ويوجد من يتركه ليله كامله حتى يتأكد من ذوبان السلفونيك في الماء جيدا، ولكن مدة ساعتان أو ثلاثه مده جيدة إذا ما تم التقليب جيدا عند صب السلفونيك في الماء اولا
4- بعد ذلك نضيف محلول الصودا الكاويه إلى الخليط المكون من الماء و السلفونيك آسيد، مع ملاحظة وجود ورقة قياس مستوى الحامضية و القاعدية ph، ووجود هذه الورقه ضروري للغايه
نضيف الصودا الكاويه – بعد اذابتها في مياه خارجية- ولا نضيف الصودا الكاويه مباشرة إلى الخليط المكون من الماء و السلفونيك، بل يجب إذابتها في مياه خارجية أولا، ويتم هذا بمعدل تقريبا لتر ماء لكل كيلو من الصودا الكاويه
ونبدأ اضافتها بالتدريج إلى البرميل الذي به خليط السلفونيك المذاب في الماء
· تكون كميه الصودا الكاويه المعادله لحمض السلفونيك تقريبا 1 كيلو صودا كاويه لكل 6 كيلو سلفونيك آسيد
ولكن لاحظ انه يجب اضافة الصودا الكاويه تدريجيا و بعد كل اضافه يتم تقليب البرميل جيدا حتى تنتشر الصودا الكاويه في كل اجزاء البرميل و بعدها تضع ورقة الph ، ستجدها حمراء
نضيف بعضا من الصودا الكاويه مرة أخرى و نضع ورقه ال ph ثانيه
نجدها أيضا حمراء
ونظل نضيف الصودا الكاوية إلى أن نضع ورقه ال ph في البرميل فنحصل على الون الاصفر الذي يمثل نقطة التعادل، وبهذا يكون الصابون انتهى
ملاحظة هامة جدا: إذا حدث ووضعت ورقة القياس ووجدتها زرقاء، معنى هذا أن كمية الصودا الكاوية في الصابون السائل زائدة عن الحد، يعني القاعدية تزيد عن الحامضيه، و الحل انك تضيف بعضا من حمض السلفونيك الخام أو المذاب في الماء و تقلب ايضا لينتشر في المحلول بالكامل و نقيس درجة ال ph حتى نحصل على درجة التعادل
س: ماذا لو زادت كمية الصودا الكاوية في المحلول عن الحد وكانت ورقة القياس زرقاء؟
ج: هذا سيؤدي إلى أن الصابون السائل سيصيب من يستخدمه – بلسعه- في يده
يعني من سيستخدم الصابون سيقول لك ان الصابون بيحرق اليد
س: ماذا لو زادت كمية السلفونيك عن الصودا الكاويه بحيث اصبحت ورقة القياس حمراء و استخدمنا الصابون على هذه الحاله؟
ج: هذا لن يحرق اليد ، لكن سيجعل كف يدك – يقشر- من زيادة الحامضيه
ولهذا فنحن نستخدم ورق القياس ph لكي نتأكد من معادلة الحمض بالقلوي
5 – بعد معادلة الحمض بالصودا الكاويه- ينصح بترك الخليط لمدة 6 ساعات مثلا أو تتركة يبيت إلى الصباح، وهذا لأن الخليط سيكون ساخن نتيجة لأن الصودا الكاويه عندما تذاب في الماء فإنها تكون ساخنه فتسخن المحلول
وبعد ان يبرد هذا الخليط ستحصل على قوام رائع للصابون السائل و ثقيل وذو رغوه عاليه
5- نضيف اللون إلى الصابون، مع ملاحظة أنه يجب عليك أن تذيب اللون – الذي يكون بودره- في مياه خارجية أولا – تقدر كميتها بكوب ماء تقريبا- حتى يذوب اللون بالكامل في الماء ثم نضيفه إلى البرميل ومحتوياته
لو اضفت اللون مباشرة دون اذابته في الماء اولا ربما ستحصل على – كلكعه- من اللون في الصابون السائل و ستؤدي إلى ان منظرة سيكون مش تمام
لهذا اذابته في مياه خارجية أفضل
6- تضيف رائحة بمعدل مناسب
ومبروك عليك الصابون السائل
-----
في تصنيع الصابون السائل، يوجد من يستخدم ماده اسمها – سليكات-
هذه الماده هي سليكات صوديوم معروفه تجاريا باسم سليكات
وهي مادة لونها ابيض و شبيهه بالجيلي
ويستخدمها الناس لكي تعطي للصابون ثقل في الوزن
لكنها ماده ضارة جدا لأنها تحوي في تركيبها على الصودا الكاوية كما انها تتأثر بحالة الجو خاصة في الشتاء
فإن أردت ان تجعل من الصابون السائل ثقيل القوام فعليك بزيادة كمية حمض السلفونيك
اما مادة السليكات فيستخدمها الناس لأنها تثقل من القوام وفي نفس الوقت رخيصة الثمن- يعني بيضحكوا بها على الناس- لكنها تعمل فاصل في الصابون و تلاحظ ان الصابون عبارة عن طبقتين- وهذا نتيجة لأستخدام هذه المادة السيئه

طريقة أخرى لصناعة الصابون السائل
هذه الطريقة تستخدم في صناعة الصابون السائل لكن الغالي الثمن
لأنها تعتمد على استخدام خام الصوديوم لوريل سلفات المعروف تجاريا باسم التكسابون
و التكسابون يعمل لك ارقى أنواع الصابون لكن مشكلته انه غالي
لذلك فهو يدخل في تركيب الشامبو و الهاند كلينر وغير ذلك من الصناعات الراقيه
لكن إذا اردت ان تعمل صابون بالتكسابون فعليك ان تعرف انك إذا كنت في مصر فيصل سعر كيلو التكسابون إلى حوالي 13 جنيه مصري- أما السلفونيك فسعره 6 جنيه مصري- يعني الضعف و أكثر
وهذا لأنه يأتي من الخارج مباشرة
فيوجد منه في السوق نوعان- واحد هندي و الآخر ألماني
فيتم تصنيعه فقط في أوربا
أما السلفونيك فيصنع محليا
لكن خامة التكسابون أكثر من ممتازة- لكن في عمل الصابون السائل فهي غير مفيده على الاطلاق لأرتفاع ثمنها


----------



## اثيرالعرب (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مجهود رائع بالجهد المبذول
سؤالي هل ممكن ان تطرح لنا طريقة تصنيع الصابون الصلب
واتمنى ان تكون من المتابعين للموضوع اي ان تقوم بين فترة واخرى بمشاهدة الردود
ذلك لكي نستطيع التواصل معك والرد على استفساراتنا
حيث اني قد شاهدت موضوع صناعة الصابون الصلب هنا في هذا المنتدى ولكن لم استطع التحدث معا صاحب
الموضوع وذلك لعدم دخوله ولاسباب اجهلها واتمنى منكم الفائدة والسلام عليكم


----------



## السحر المضئ (20 مارس 2011)

لصناعة الصابون الصلب
لا يختلف كثيرا الصابون الصلب عن السائل فى المكونات وايضا يقوم بنفس الدور الذى يقوم به الصابون السائل مع فرق الاستخدام .

خطوات التصنيع
قوم بعمل محلول من الصودا الكاوية واضافته الى الكحول الايثيلى بعد تخفيفه بالماء .
قوم بوزن حوالى 10 جرام من الدهون الحيوانية ثم اضافة محلول الصودا الكاوية والكحول الايثيلى الى هذه الدهون الصلبه .
قم بتسخين الخليط فى حمام مائى لمدة من 30 الى 40 دقيقة حتى يمتزج الخليط وتتفتت الدهون نهائيا .
قم بعمل محلول من كلوريد الصوديوم وذلك باضافة الماء الى ملح كلوريد الصوديوم ثم ضع الخليط من الدهون والصودا الكاوية فى هذا المحلول واتركة فترة حتى يبرد .
قم باخذ الخليط الذى تم عمله من الدهون والصودا الكاوية وملح كلوريد الصوديوم فى اناء ثم وضعة على اللهب لمدة اكثر نم عشر دقائف حتى يغلى الخليط ثم قم بتبريد الخليط فى درجة حرارة الغرفة وبعد ذلك وضع الخليط فى حمام ثلجى.
بعد وضع الخليط فى الماء البارد ستلاحظ وجود راسب معلق فى قاع الاناء قم بتجميعة واستخلاصة عن طريق القطارة وبعد تجميعه فى وعاء قم بغسلة بالماء البارد .
وباستمرار تعرض الراسب (الصابون) المتبقى للهواء ستجد انه يتجمد اكثر واكثر اترك الصابون بعد تجفيفه وضعه فى قوالب تاخد الشكل الذى تود ان يظهر فيه وباللون اللى تحتاجة.
تلاحظ بعد ذلك ان الصابون قد تصلب داخل القوالب التى قمت بوضعه فيه


----------



## اثيرالعرب (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بعمل الصابون الصلب باستخدام المواد التالية
500 غم زيت زيتون
250 غم ماء عادي
10 ملح طعام عادي
75 غم صودا كاوي
طريقة العمل
اذابة الملح بالماء بشكل كامل
اذابة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في الماء المملح بالتدريج والتحريك حتى الذوبان الكامل
ترك المحلول مدة 24 ساعة
اليوم الثاني
وضع زيت الزيتون في وعاء بلاستك عريض الفتحة لسهولة التحريك
اضافة المحلول الى الزيت بالتدريج معا التحريك المستمر
حتى الحصول على قوام اثقل من الشامبو قليلا
سكب المستحلب في قوالب بلاستك
وضع القوالب في بطانية صوف وتركه 24 ساعة
اليوم الثالث
كان لدينا صابون ولكن
كانت هنالك طبقة خفيفة جدا تشبه الملح على اسطح القالب ؟
كانت الرغوة قليلة جدا ؟
عند الغسل بالصابون يترك حرقة بسيطة على اليدين ؟
التنظيف كان ممتاز 
الرجاء المساعدة في 
اين كان الخطاء في العمل
هل النسب فيها خطاء
ام الطريقة فيها خطاء
ارجو المساعدة قدر الامكان وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## السحر المضئ (22 مارس 2011)

اعد التجربة باستخدم هذه المقادير 
قم بتسخين 19 غم من الدهون و18غم من زيت زيتون و19 غم من زيت الخروع فى درجة حرارة 55 درجة مئوية لتحصل على خليط متجانس .
قم بوضع 250 غم من محلول الصودا الكاوية الى الخليط .
قم بتسخين الخليط مدة 30 دقيقة حتى الغليان، اترك الخليط فى درجة حرارة الغرفة لمدة ساعتين .
قم باضافة 45غم من كربونات الصوديوم مع التسخين وحتى الغليان واترك الخليط لمدة ثلث ساعة .
قم باضافة 15غم من السكر الى 160مل من الماء المقطر واضافته للخليط .
اعد تسخين الخليط مرة اخرى عند 80 درجة مئوية وحتى الغليان .
ضعه في القالب


----------



## اثيرالعرب (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول وعلى التعاون
لكن لدي ملاحظة بسيطة ؟
الا تلاحظ ان كمية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم كثيرة نوعا ما !!!!
ولم تذكر مذاب هيدروكسيد الصوديم مذاب بأي شي انك قد ذكرت 250 غم من محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديم
كيف احصل على هذا المحلول ارجو ارشادي الى كيفية الحصول على المحلول هل اذيبه بالماء كل عادة ام بماذا كان قصدك واذا كان بالماء اتمنى ان تذكر كمية الماء مع الشكر


----------



## سموءل الأشعري (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشاركات ومعلومات بالجد سرة
وحابي اعرف طريقة صنع الصابون الخاص بالسيارات


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مرجان عبدالهادى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن أود معرفة صناعة سيليكات الصوديوم التي تستخدم كمادة لاصقة لجزيئات المطاط


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين على هالمجهود الجبار 
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا التكرم من الاخوة الكريم تزويدي بعناويين الشركات في المنطقة العربية والتي يمكن شراء منها معدات تصنيع الصابون مثل القوالب وماكينات تقطيع الصابوب بطريقة يدويه يعني معدات تتعلق بمشروع صغير
وشكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اي محل خراطة معادن يمكن يخدمك 
بهذا الموضوع او يمكن يعطيك عناوين


----------



## Abu Laith (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فلك نوح (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يامبدع


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيتم الجنة


----------



## فكري عبدالجليل هائ (7 مايو 2012)

اشكرك كثيرا ع المجهود الرائع والمفيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## ابو عامر 2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية الجميع.اطلب من حضرتكم كيفية صناعة ملمع الاطارات وتصنيع الصابون


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

بس عايز أعرف تركيبة الصابون الصلب الابيض اللى بيسموه فى مصر صابون شمس خاص بالملابس وكمان صابون اسمر خاص بالمواعين


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

بس عايز أعرف تركيبة الصابون الصلب الابيض اللى بيسموه فى مصر صابون شمس خاص بالملابس وكمان صابون اسمر خاص بالمواعين 
وشكرا


----------



## علاوي86 (2 أغسطس 2013)

ممنون جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جابي9 (24 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مشاركه جديده*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا مشاركه جديده حالا معجبه جدا بالمنتدي لاني بعشق الصابون

وعمايله وياما جربت الصابون السائل والصابون الصلب

لفتره طويله ووصلت لمرحله كويسه ونفسي اتعلم اكثر واكثر

ارجو المساعده منطم وشكرا:56:


----------

